# A typical dialog in a small shop



## Donald (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi there,

I am a non-native speaker who's been to an english-speaking country only once. Thus, I don't know how a typical dialog between a customer and a shopkeeper would be like.

I am trying to write a dialog where the owner of a shop is being gushingly polite, so some exaggerated phrases, especially from the shopkeeper's point of view would be really helpful.

To be specific, I'm thinking of a general store or a tobacconist's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicadeamas (Jun 26, 2015)

.
Enters door.
"Hey, can I help you find something?" Clerk
"Well I was looking for some electrical boxes." 
"Isle four on the left." Clerk (Then the clerk would then lead you to them and show you the different kinds they have, or just leave it at that. May comment on the weather.)

Comes back to purchase the items selected.
"Find what you were looking for?" Clerk
"Yeah I got the blue plastic ones today. Don't want to fuss with conduit."
"8.95, you want a bag?"
"Nah"

Or if the Clerk was having a good day, or you were being particularly polite, the Clerk may say something about the weather, or an event of some kind going on in town.

For your Shop owner

"Hey, can I help you find something?" Clerk
"Well I was looking for some electrical boxes." 
"Isle four on the left." Clerk. Shop owner walks up.
"I'll show him where they are Jerry."
"Right." Clerk.
Owner leads you off to get them.
"Whats the project?"
"Well I'm trying to put in a new outlet in one of the rooms, have to feet the cable down from the attic."
"Ahh, I might try one of these," hols up blue plastic box, "see these tabs, you just cut the right size hole, ant tighten the screws and it clamps into the wall."
"I see. that looks like it'l work."
"Anything else?" Owner.
"Maybe a cove."

Goes to purchase.

"One thing I didn't tell you about that box." Owner
"Oh?"
"Yeah it doesn't work over the weekend." Owner. (It's Friday, you were hoping to put it in over the weekend.)
"What do you mean?"
"Won't clamp on Saturday. Don't know what's up."
"I think I can get it to work."
"Might be Monday before you do. Hey you know what?" Owner
"What?"
"I had this kid the other day, I looked out, and told him it was going to rain."
"Yeah?"
"Well he pulled out his phone and started messing around with it, then he looks up at me and asks me how I knew." Owner laughs, "I told him it was simple, I had the son of a weatherman in front of me."

Hope that helps.


----------

